# A bit off topic but still winery related



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2017)

Friends and colleagues
I am reaching out to you today to personally invite you to help crowdfund a project I am working on here at Hid-In-Pines Vineyard. Normally I would never ask for your help and instead am proud to offer help to you in either winemaking or grape growing however a couple years ago I began an expansion building project of the tasting room. Maybe you have seen some pictures from time to time on here. I hope to soon be able to host larger groups in the new space. This will allow us to serve private groups for showers, birthday parties and a host of fundraising events for causes such as Relay-For-Life and Cancer bGone. They have helped me deal with living with Lymphoma and I want to continue giving back to them and others. Because of the continuing battle with Lymphoma (currently in remission and hope to stay so for a long time), commercial loans have been very hard (impossible) to obtain. There just hasn’t been enough money to finish it off for these expanded uses and possibilities. I am therefore happy to announce that *Hid-In-Pines Vineyard* is crowdfunding a 0% interest loan on Kiva. Kiva is the first and largest micro-lending service in the world that has distributed $709 million over 10 years, in 85 different countries, among 1.5 million small businesses.
I have moved into the general fundraising period, during which I had 30 days to get enough lenders to reach my goal of $7200 (down to less than 2 weeks now). The funds from this loan will go towards finishing off the winery Tasting Room. I need to level the floor up and tile it. The trim work needs staining and installing. The loan will also help purchase and install the fixtures and tile the floor for a restroom. With the expanded use we also need to upgrade the waste system. Once these upgrades are done we will be able to host all sorts of events instead of having to turn them away because there wasn’t enough room.
I would like to ask you to lend as little as $25 (which you will get back!) to reach my goal. If you would like to support Richard Lamoy and Hid-In-Pines Vineyard, please follow this link to my profile page https://www.kiva.org/lend/1243479 . This is the only way your loan will be tracked as coming through me. Thanks for your support, I am honestly so grateful!
Sincerely,
Rich
Grapeman


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 13, 2017)

More than happy to help with the cause Rich. Thanks for all your expert advice over the years!


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 13, 2017)

Another few knotty boards bought!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks to both of you. I thought it might be you Paul that showed up but the link on my end was broken so I couldn't be sure. Thanks again to you Mike! I have had another couple from the forum help out and Thank you also guys. You know who you are and so do I!


----------



## DoctorCAD (Mar 13, 2017)

Can't you just take PayPal and not make me sign up for some website I really don't want to sign up for?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2017)

DoctorCAD said:


> Can't you just take PayPal and not make me sign up for some website I really don't want to sign up for?


 
Unfortunately no. The transactions all go through PayPal who does all the processing for nothing. Since it is a loan that is repaid the money goes back through PayPal. The site exists to help people get loans where they normally can't and I never get unwanted mail from them. I have given small loans to friends through Kiva without being pressured at all. Thank you for considering it but if you don't feel comfortable I totally understand.


----------



## CTDrew (Mar 13, 2017)

Best of luck with the expansion, Rich!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks so much CTDrew. Getting closer to reality. Now we just have to weather the weather the next day or so.


----------



## pebbles2015 (Mar 14, 2017)

Good Luck! I'll take my loan repayment in wine Just kidding, maybe.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 14, 2017)

Things have been moving along with this. Thanks to everybody who has stepped up and to those considering it I appreciate anything you can do. Together we can make it happen!


----------



## ColemanM (Mar 14, 2017)

Good luck with this.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Mar 15, 2017)

grapeman said:


> Unfortunately no. The transactions all go through PayPal who does all the processing for nothing. Since it is a loan that is repaid the money goes back through PayPal. The site exists to help people get loans where they normally can't and I never get unwanted mail from them. I have given small loans to friends through Kiva without being pressured at all. Thank you for considering it but if you don't feel comfortable I totally understand.



No problem...Just loaned.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 15, 2017)

And I Thank You for going the extra step!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 15, 2017)

Here's to you meeting your goal, Rich!


----------



## Johny99 (Mar 16, 2017)

Hope you have to get to work soon!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank You John. I have had some very supportive members here in getting closer to my goals. Hmmm. I wonder.? I see you posted here at about the same time as I had somebody named John did the Kiva thing. If I ever miss thanking anybody I don't mean to. I was with my MIL this morning since we were at the Cataract center for her at 7:45 and I just got home since I needed to be a responsible adult until her daughter relieved me (my dear wife).


----------



## grapeman (Mar 17, 2017)

A big Thank You to everyone who has stepped up. This is 70 percent funded now and there are 9 days left. I'm hoping for this to go all the way so I can get back to work on it! Thanks


----------



## TXWineDuo (Mar 17, 2017)

Good luck reaching your goals, hope this helps too. Post lots of pictures of the progress for all to see.

TXWineDuo
John


----------



## grapeman (Mar 17, 2017)

TXWineDuo said:


> Good luck reaching your goals, hope this helps too. Post lots of pictures of the progress for all to see.
> 
> TXWineDuo
> John


 
Great idea John. I have been posting some as I go along on my Facebook page for Hid-In-Pines Vineyard but I can begin a thread here soon when I get a bit of time. Thanks


----------



## grapeman (Mar 19, 2017)

Here is a bit of an update for everybody. Since I first posted this a bit less than a week ago I have gotten closer to my loan goal of $7200. I am currently down to $1525 needed to actually get the proceeds otherwise they go back to everybody. I appreciate all the help given so far and if anyone is still out there wanting to help now is the time. 

Here is a couple pictures of work in the Tasting Room I had begun before starting the Kiva drive to give you a sense of what I am starting to do


I was at our local Irish Festival yesterday with my son Joe sampling and selling our wines. Man it was cold in that building. It was so cold that the guys selling beer and cider had their lines freeze up before it began and they were standing around holding the tubing trying to thaw them out. The underside of the roof had frost built up on it and it was 4PM before it was thawed off.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 21, 2017)

I figured I would give you all a progress report on this. The loan is down to $1100 more needed in only 5 days! The ole carrot is on a stick and I am running out of track to chase it! So far there have been 100 people step up and I am grateful to each and every one of them. 

Since the weather is wet out today I think I will go get a little more knotty pine and work in the bar area some more.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 21, 2017)

OK, 

You are now down to just a 3 figure number! 



johnT


----------



## grapeman (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks John. I'm hoping the 3 figure number will speed up things. It lists on a trending pattern so the lowering numbers attract more investors. I saw one get fully funded the other day with something like 216 investors and 10,000 in under a day. That is impressive and shows the power of the internet! It was fun to watch it though the day.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 21, 2017)

OK Folks.. 

I Will make it interesting.. 

If the goal is met, I will purchase the following and wear it for 24 hours...


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 21, 2017)

JohnT said:


> OK Folks..
> 
> I Will make it interesting..
> 
> If the goal is met, I will purchase the following and wear it for 24 hours...



Okay, John, you win. I just went and doubled my stake! I can almost TASTE the foxy badness enveloping your body! Embrace the musk!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 21, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, John, you win. I just went and doubled my stake! I can almost TASTE the foxy badness enveloping your body! Embrace the musk!



I upped my ante as well. Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 21, 2017)

This is getting good and funny!


----------



## ColemanM (Mar 21, 2017)

Not able to up mine


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2017)

You might need to try again if you wish. The site was acting up a bit yesterday. I know at least one person who was able to get it to go through after it failed yesterday.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 22, 2017)

Ok, Just $750 stands between me and everlasting shame... 

Here again is the link... https://www.kiva.org/lend/1243479


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2017)

Lets get John modeling this soon! $375 to go!


----------



## ColemanM (Mar 22, 2017)

Looks like you're fully funded!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2017)

Yes Ibglowin posted a screenshot in the Paying it forward post. I really appreciate all the help everyone gave me. Without all of you banding together I know I would not be anywhere near finished. Now we can all wait to see JohnT modeling the Welch's shirt!


----------



## CTDrew (Mar 22, 2017)

Congrats Rich on making the goal!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2017)

Not sure what happened but I am back to $325 needed! I had kept watching e-mail to see who had done the last $350 to finish it up and didn't see any. Seems must be nobody did! Either that or JohnT REALLY didn't want to model the T-shirt. LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2017)

It appears to be a false alarm....... 

Now it showing $325 to go still! Lets finish this folks!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2017)

I blame @JohnT since he is an IT guy I believe he has rigged it so as not to wear a Welches shirt!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 22, 2017)

I am not nearly that smart.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2017)

not sure if I believe it or not. $25 to go!
__________________


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2017)

I just got an email from a friend near home I sent an email to earlier today and he put in a nice chunk so yes I am down to $25.00 left. Who wants to put the golden spike in?


----------



## ColemanM (Mar 22, 2017)

I tried. But then it said one or more of my loans have been refunded?? Hmm. We'll see if you get a funded email


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks to Coleman for the golden spike and certainly to all the rest of you. I go an official email from Kiva this time. I will be creating a thread showing the progress you all helped make possible. JohnT time to put the shirt on!

There site has been doing weird things this afternoon. Let's hope this is the last of it! LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2017)

Way to go @ColemanM !


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 22, 2020)

I believe congratulations may be in order! I just got notice that my Kiva loan to Rich was fully paid off. (I don't honestly know if this means everyone was, or if I am closer to the front of the line!) 

Assuming the best, Congratulations, Rich (@grapeman) on retiring the loan! 

Maybe someday, @JohnT will fulfill his 24 hours obligation, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2020)

Me as well. I pray he and Cindy are hanging in there during these dark days.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Apr 2, 2020)

I got the same email. Didn't realize how much junk email that Kiva sends out. It's really annoying.


----------

